# acciona /AT ferries to Spain £275 single. Advice please?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Has anyone used Acciona ferries to Spain . For a single trip out at end of July I am getting a quote for £275?????? Bargain.

The height of our van is 2.72 metres but apparently their height limit is 2.8metres! We have a omnistor ariel so this will add a couple of centimeters.

Has anyone used this firm?

Has anyone booked online as their site does not seem secure on the internet?

Don't want to miss a bargain but want to make sure before we make a booking.


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

I have just booked mine for April. The website only gives options up to 2.8m, so I used the phone line 0870 428 8734, gave them length and height and no problem. Mine is 2.9m + the Camos dome. I'm sure they travel trucks and vans higher than this anyway.

Deal I got was £349 return with 2 berth cabin there and back.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Travelled via Accionna in September and am in fact travelling again on Monday height is no problem.we booked via the camping and caravan club our motorhome is 2.97m high.


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Does anybody know if Accionna take dogs on the Spain route? Brittany ferries do according to the website but I can't see anything on the Accionna site.


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

On one of the websites a description of the ship "Fortuny" it mentions kennelling facilities on board, so I would assume that to be positive.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Arty,
Out of curiosity? Was booking with ccc cheaper than booking direct with AT?


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Phil, I cannot book yet but will certainly check with them about he dogs before booking, it was definatly cheaper thn Brittany Ferries.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

After speaking to someone who has travelled on this ferry last year I am now planning to make a booking.

I will phone ccc club tomorrow and see if they can beat £275 single and £549 return. If this is so then we will book with them.

Has anyone found better discount with any clubs etc. We are also members of MCC but not used them yet?
Chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have booked with them for the end of June £158  through CC, going to return on a short crossing though.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sailed with Accionna on the 15th dec, £400 return with Ist class cabin c/w free breakfast best crossing we have ever had, booked through CCC for best price.

They have excellent kennels on board for the pooches, no problems with height/lenght.

You do not get off until around 1800hrs spanish time so expect heavy traffic leaving the port.

Bob


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Well I have booked. 

£495 RETURN LEAVING END OF jULY RETURN END OF aUGUST SO ITS PEAK TIME. 

Apparently ccc said costs were a lot cheaper couple weeks ago but price is creeping up now.

Have booked first 6 nights with ccc then will make up our mind wether we go to France or stay in Spain then

I hope someone doesn't tell me they can get it cheaper elsewhere as compared to several years ago you couldn't get a "single" crossing for that price.

Anyway, job done and looking forward to it know.

Thanks everyone
Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I booked on Friday for beginning March, returning end of March with my 32ft van plus 4m car trailer: £468 return, which was exactly half the P&O fare.

Extremely helpful customer service, so we're looking forward to trying them out. The on-board P&O service was just the best last year, but we're not getting our hopes up too much (half as good would be the same value-for-money, I guess....)

whistingypsy, when do you reckon we'd arrive at Haro, given what you've said about evening traffic at Bilbao?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Dougie,
Been advised to take some food on board for the crossing as the food is very expensive. Also a travel kettle with adaptor.

Let me know how your crossing goes and what to prepare for if you remember on your return.
Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Chris,

Will do.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

*acciona ferries*

just thought i would tell of our experince with acciona ferries, we sailed to spain on thur 12/01/07. in our 32ft rv and tow car, evrything was going well even got a cabin upgrade, but then when you get on the ship  
they only want you to turn around and reverse into the space :roll: :roll: 
it was a total mess!!. lorrys trying to turn around, caravans were unhooking to fit in tha lanes, after explain to manuel that i carnt reverse with aframe, no probelm so the send me up a ramp , i still dont no how i got up it?. we then had the crossing from hell, took two hours to get out of portsmouth, ferry arrived six hours late!. everyone stayed at the port
then to cap off our end of trip, coming off the ship on the smallest ramp you have seen caught my aframe that smashed my car headlight and number plate, and we still had to reverse on the deck to get off :evil:

so i will say i wont ever use them again! the are cheap but you get what you pay for!. brittiany here i come!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: acciona ferries*

Where did they make you turn around, and why? Surely it's a RO-RO?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

i am not kidding mate, it is not roll on rool off  , you drive on to the ship and then you reverse into the lane ??. it took hours to load because
of all the lorrys doing that, when we landed it was the same chaos, i had to shunt back and forth a few times, it was crazy i never seen that before :roll: , maybe it was abad crew day??? 8O 8O


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, used them last year & will certainly use again. As for turning around on the ship I thought if big artics. do, it should pose no problem and it didn't.

Alex


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I booked on Friday for beginning March, returning end of March with my 32ft van plus 4m car trailer: £468 return,


What am I doing wrong :?: First they said no to MH + trailer. Then conceded and said I could book as large car  MH is 7.3 mtr long 3.2 high. plus small trailer (Smart car at 3mtr long 1.55 high).
COST £410 single :roll: 
C+CC said they could not quote for December crossing on any ferry company.
How do you guys do it :?:


----------



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

I HAVE JUST BOOKED my rv and towcar with brittiany ferries, 19 march 07
£375 with cabin, from santander to plymouth, i thnk if you book direct its always cheaper??


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> i thnk if you book direct its always cheaper??


It was AT Ferries that quoted :?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DJP said:


> > i thnk if you book direct its always cheaper??
> 
> 
> It was AT Ferries that quoted :?


Are you sure it was the ferry company and not a booking agent?

See my other thread (http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-22704-kasia.html). Or search the forums for "Kasia" if that doesn't work - that's the name of the helpful lady I dealt with.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dougie
I tried the booking agents 1st and they said NO MH + trailers and they also said they had had requests previously (or "Trouble" was their exact wording). They suggested I called AT directly and that's how I came up with large car large price :evil: 
Dennis


----------

